# GAME GIVEAWAY for the WCG Challenge: "Celebrating 10 Years on the WCG"



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

The WCG has been around for 10 years now.  For 10 years, volunteers have been contributing their CPU cycles in an effort to further scientific research for the good of mankind.  We of the TPU team have thus showed our appreciation and have joined the 10 Year Challenge hosted by Seti.Germany, and in so doing we have pulled out all the stops and are pulling no punches.  We would certainly appreciate any additional help and support from fellow TPU members, as it's not too late to get involved.

To get some excitement going, and perhaps a little enticement to non-team members, we have hosted a Game Giveaway full of games that have been donated by fellow team members.  Those of us involved with Distributed Computing get great enjoyment out of sharing digital games with others; perhaps by giving games we are less likely to spend time gaming ourselves and taking up precious CPU cycles   Please consider joining in and helping us in our Challenge!

Feel free to visit the following links for any additional information:

Official WCG team thread
Official Challenge Thread
Join Team TPU on the WCG link














*Airline Tycoon 2
@FordGT90Concept


Batman Arkham Origins
@adulaamin


Borderlands 2
@ChaoticG8R


Deadlight
@stinger608


Dead Space 3
@theonedub


Dustforce DX
@Pandacoder


FTL
@[Ion]


Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
@FordGT90Concept*​
*

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
@AlienIsGOD


Insurgency
@ChaoticG8R


The King of Fighters XIII
@T-Bob


Legend of Grimrock
@15th Warlock


Orcs Must Die 2
@ChaoticG8R


Osmos
@stinger608





Alien: Isolation
@Mindweaver
  


Far Cry 4
@ChristTheGreat
  *​



Spoiler: Game Donations



@brandonwh64

Deadlight
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Complete
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
The Kind of Fighters XIII Steam Edition
Legend Of Grimrock
Orcs Must Die 2 Complete
PixelJunk Eden
Terraria

@TRWOV

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome
Airline Tycoon 2
2x Awesomenauts
Deadlight
Dear Esther
Dustforce DX
FTL
3x Insurgency
2x Orcs Must Die 2 Complete
Osmos
Serious Sam 3 BFE
Zenbound 2

@FordGT90Concept

4x Risk of Rain (must be redeemed by Nov 25)

@manofthem

Batman Arkham Origins
Borderlands 2
Dead Space 3 (Origin)
Far Cry 4 (uPlay) (sorry, North America residents only, uPlay limitation)
Mirror's Edge

@theonedub

Alien Isolation






The Details of the Giveaway are outlined below 


*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results by the last day of the giveaway; you must have returned 2,000 points to be eligible for the grand prizes.


*The Deal:* You may enter for up to 3 of the main games, and then please enter for one of the Grand Prizes. If you wish to opt out of the Grand Prizes, please say so, and if you wish to only enter for one of the Grand Prizes, please say so also.


*How to Enter: *The world is ending, the planet dying, you are selected to travel across the universe in search of a new home for mankind.  

Your question: What game would you bring on your journey across space and time to play til infinity?​

*Extra Credit:* Feel free to share how many cores/threads you are crunching on.  Sharing doesn't actually increase any winning chance/credit, but it'll give many of us something to oogle over 


*Closing Time: *Ending and Drawing will be announced shortly, but this will run for a few good days.


*Random Drawing: *Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below


Spoiler: theonedub's method



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> Member 1: Using the lists, Member 1 ‘decodes’ the winning numbers into the winning usernames and posts the results.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.






Special Thanks to those that donated to the giveaway: @FordGT90Concept, @TRWOV, @brandonwh64, @theonedub!  


Now get posting below to enter for some games 


Rock Out TPU   




*I'm sure I've made some errors in this post, but I'll be making needed adjustments.  Feel free to point them out to me *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

I do apologize that this wasn't posted sooner.  I had hoped to get it up and running earlier, but my schedule has become quite crazy recently.  
Anyway, cheers everyone


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

I will be opting out of the game giveaways but I wish everyone all the luck in the world for being a part of this challenge.
Taking one game across the galaxy? I suppose if I could connect to the Nexus it would have to be Dragon Age Origins.
This challenge will be 12 cores and 16 threads full throttle.
Edit: Listing your favorite game of all time is a tough one but I think I see where this is going. I can see my wanted game list increasing after the thread is done. Good idea Matt.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Count me in for Faster than Light (nothing else please).
192 threads, if my count is correct 

My game of choice would be Europa Universallis IV.  Damn good game.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Just as a little headsup:

As of right now, I believe the uPlay key for Far Cry 4 is limited to the US only.  The last several times we had uPlay keys given away to non-US residents, they encountered activation/redemption issues.  I've been looking online, and this FC4 key (that was a part of the Nvidia promotion) appears to also be limited.

I didn't realize or remember that until after the game key was procured.  I do apologize to all our international brethren 

If I find out anything different, I will post clarifying such.  If anyone knows different for a fact, please share with me


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yet another amazing game give away hosted by our awesome @manofthem


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Matt for hosting the giveaway, and thank to all of those that donated!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yet another amazing game give away hosted by our awesome @manofthem





t_ski said:


> Thanks Matt for hosting the giveaway, and thank to all of those that donated!



Thanks ya'll, I appreciate that!  

However, the credit goes to the guys that contributed the games.  It's really nice getting many contributions from fellow team members! 

Plus, you'll notice that for several of the games, there are multiple keys available so the chance of winning is looking pretty good on those games


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> What game would you bring on your journey across space and time to play til infinity?


Hardest. Question. Ever.  According to Steam, I should say Terraria but I think I would actually go with Space Engineers.  I literally spent 71 hours in that game experimenting with *just* different styles of tunnel boring machines (TBM).  I haven't even made a dreadnaught yet and that will take me 100+ hours alone!  Because it is a physics playground with construction and destruction, I think the fun will never stop.

Edit: I suspect Planets Cube will steal the title from Space Engineers but that's a few years out yet.

•The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Complete
•Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
•Airline Tycoon 2

•Far Cry 4

8 cores/16 threads




manofthem said:


> However, the credit goes to the guys that contributed the games.  It's really nice getting many contributions from fellow team members!


Hey, man, don't diminish your role!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hardest. Question. Ever.  According to Steam, I should say Terraria but I think I would actually go with Space Engineers.  I literally spent 71 hours in that game expiermenting with *just* different styles of tunnel boring machines (TBM).  I haven't even made a dreadnaught yet and that will take me 100+ hours alone!  Even though the game doesn't have many features yet, because it is a physics playground with construction and destruction, I think the fun will never stop.
> 
> •The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Complete
> •Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
> ...



Oops, that was my mistake, I'll edit the OP shortly. Yes, Airline Tycoon 2 was donated by @TRWOV and I'll be fixing that in a minute, after a quick shower 

good post though Ford, that's what we like to see and read 

edit: fixed that typo, Airline Tycoon is now in the list


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 18, 2014)

Not 100% sure how this works, so if I am doing anything wrong, let me know!

Choices: OMD:2, Borderlands 2, Insurgency + AlienIso

Answer: While I would prefer to play a multiplayer game for the social interaction, the feasibility in this instance seems more non-existent.  Thus, I would honestly say that Z:OoT would provide me the longest lasting replayability of any game.  Watching Cosmo speed run this game reminds me that there are always new doors to be unlocked and experimented with, even with older games.  It's not really just a game that you can "beat", its a game you can restart over and over and play different ways with different mindsets.  And I have never not enjoyed starting a new adventure in that game.

E.C.: Now running 30 threads +2 (pending if my friend leaves his PC on to help bench the G3258), up from starting a couple days ago with only 14.

Thanks again to @manofthem @brandonwh64 @FordGT90Concept @theonedub @TRWOV for providing these amazing awards!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

@ChaoticG8R you have entered correctly well done  

I assume Z:OoT stands for Zelda: Ocarina of Time... I have to say that I've never played a Zelda game before   but I just read on wiki that Ocarina of Time is the highest rated game ever


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2014)

For Shame!  I've beat it at least three times but I have to admit, I like Majora's Mask better but I'm an odd one out (I like structure/organization and seeing the same three days over and over certainly fits that).


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2014)

Not entering just wanted to drop by and declare my undying love for Super Metroid.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Just as a little headsup:
> 
> As of right now, I believe the uPlay key for Far Cry 4 is limited to the US only.  The last several times we had uPlay keys given away to non-US residents, they encountered activation/redemption issues.  I've been looking online, and this FC4 key (that was a part of the Nvidia promotion) appears to also be limited.
> 
> ...



im pretty sure it works for canadian members as well, as i have gotten uplay codes from giveaways for AC3 and AC4 and redeemed w/o problems 

as for the contest:

8 cores/8 threads.   I would bring D3 with me as i find it tons of fun since they added RoS and adventure mode.  Could easily waste years in space playing that 

im entering for Batman: Arkham Origins, Van Helsing and Far Cry 4 (grand prize)


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks so much MoT for managing yet _another_ awesome giveaway, and many thanks to @FordGT90Concept, @TRWOV, @brandonwh64, @theonedub!  for their additions to the list!!

For myself, I'd say I'd be bringing TES: Anthology  : those are so open ended that I could wander in them for ages , and by claiming the Saga box, I get a little variety heheh. There's a lot of potential in Star Cit, but I fall back to RPG so often, I have to stick with TES

I'll be cranking up the work machine for a while, so I'll do a little double folding 

I'd like to enter for FC4, and pass on the others.

Thanks again to MoT!!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you to all who donated
I would take iRacing and my G27.  I really need to work on my road racing.
I am going to skip this round, good luck guys.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im pretty sure it works for canadian members as well, as i have gotten uplay codes from giveaways for AC3 and AC4 and redeemed w/o problems



Thanks Alien for confirming.  Let's kick it to North America then since issues should be minimal.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 18, 2014)

just dropping by to say thanks to all donors. 

I would skip this round till next time though I will still contribute for TPU team. my laptop can still crunch


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Matt, for putting this together, *again!*

No entry for me. I will say that I have played _Dear Esther_ through, about four times. Eerie fun, strange graffitti...IDK, I liked it!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 192 threads, if my count is correct


Interesting number.  I remember when my I had 192 MB of RAM and was THRILLED.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2014)

No posts for 8 hours?  Thread needs a *bump*.  Need. Moar. Entries! RAWR!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Interesting number.  I remember when my I had 192 MB of RAM and was THRILLED.


Yeah, I think I jumped straight past that.  IIRC my first system was a 75MHz Pentium w/ 32MB RAM, and then I jumped straight to a K6-2 450 with 256MB.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I assume Z:OoT stands for Zelda: Ocarina of Time... I have to say that I've never played a Zelda game before   but I just read on wiki that Ocarina of Time is the highest rated game ever





FordGT90Concept said:


> For Shame!  I've beat it at least three times but I have to admit, I like Majora's Mask better but I'm an odd one out (I like structure/organization and seeing the same three days over and over certainly fits that).



I love Majora's Mask as well (basically as much as Wind Waker), but there is just something about Ocarina that keeps making me come back.


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in for only Dustforce DX unless something else interesting is added that I don't have already.

6 cores/8 threads (i5, i7U), and I'm currently setting up a C2D courtesy of [Ion] to bring it to 8/10.

If I were to bring a game with me it would be... Endless Space. *hehe*


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in for the new Alien's game. 

I would take Far Cry 4 with me.
I've not counted how many cores/threads I'm crunching.. I'll try and get that in soon. 

*EDIT: OH YEA THANKS FOR THE AWESOME GIVEAWAY!!*


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess I am the only one who hasn't ever played Batman (OK so I did play Lego Batman, but not sure that counts). Anyways, just Batman for me, if you please and thanks for the giveaway!

Just 8 cores and 8 threads but running 24/7 nonetheless.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 19, 2014)

What game would you bring on your journey across space and time to play til infinity?
Diablo II: Lord of Destruction

Crunching on 4 cores/8 threads

I'm in for Batman: Arkham Origins. I won't be entering for the grand prize.

Thanks to all who donated!


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll pass on the games to give others a chance but wanted to thank @manofthem for hosting another great game giveaway as well as thank the awesome folks donating games! 
*
As far as the question?

What game would you bring on your journey across space and time to play til infinity?

Jedi Knight- Dark Forces II *my first favorite and would still enjoy it if I had the the time to play it...


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll pass on the games to give others a chance but wanted to thank @manofthem for hosting another great game giveaway as well as thank the awesome folks donating games!
> *
> As far as the question?
> 
> ...


I liked the whole Jedi Knight series and I think they are the only games I ever played all the way through (maybe Doom 3)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm in for the new Alien's game.
> 
> I would take Far Cry 4 with me.
> I've not counted how many cores/threads I'm crunching.. I'll try and get that in soon.
> ...



I take it that you've been rocking out with FC4 lately...  How good is it?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in! 

My picks are:

Legend of grimrock
Galactic civilizations
King of fighters xii

And
Far cry 4

Crunching on 24 cores / 48 threads

As for a game to play, I would take my current install folder for TESV Skyrim, never had the chance to finish any of the expansions, and have added so much user created content from steam for that game, that I'm confident it would keep me entertained for decades to come 

Kudos to all people who donated for this giveaway, to Matt for hosting it and to all our crunchers, you guys are the best!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I take it that you've been rocking out with FC4 lately...  How good is it?


I'm an hour into it and I've only scratched the surface. To me it looks better than FC3 and performance seems a lot better as well. I played FC3 in nvidia surround with my GTX680 on medium to high settings and the FPS was around 40, but would drop into the 20's and averaged around 40fps. On FC4 I can play on high, and it averages around 43fps. Some people wouldn't play at 40fps, but to me the immersion factor using Nvidia Surround is amazing.

Good luck to all in winning this great game! 

Oh wait I have to add the only negative thing I can say about the game is that you can't skip cut scenes... The first part of the story is around 15 to 20 minutes long and it's really good.. but when it finished I noticed Afterburner wasn't on.. so I alt'ed out and turned it on and then bam.. FC4 stopped working and force closes.. Going back in I had to rewatch the 15 to 20minute cutscene.. it was a good bathroom break.. lol


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks @Mindweaver for the insight on the FC4! 


Make sure you guys get entered if you haven't yet. I'm hoping to get this giveaway finalized and closed out soon, within the next 2 days or so. I'll post the exact time when it's been settled upon  


Til then, keep crunching


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd like to enter for Batman Arkham Origins and Dead Space 3 only, thank you 

I suppose I'd take FFVII with me, although on such a long trip something like Tetris might be good, too. 

Reminds me that I need to see Interstellar @ IMAX sometime soon, was supposed to see it on release night but I've been too busy


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 20, 2014)

I would like to enter the grand prize only! (Which I guess is FC4 and the other one. I would be up for FC4 (still didn't bought it, I am quite short)

The world is ending, the planet dying, you are selected to travel across the universe in search of a new home for mankind.
Your question: What game would you bring on your journey across space and time to play til infinity? Chrono Trigger (SNES), I could play this game 24hr/day,


I have 24 Thread right now if I remember well. Looking for more!!! cause I lost some 

Just want to say thanks to you guys for donating, and thanks to all members that crunch!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2014)

Chrono Trigger is my favorite RPG. Only other RPG to ever come close to it in terms of replayability is Tales of Symponia. I think I spent 600 hours on that game polishing my combos. The bad thing is that once you reach LV ** pretty much every opponent is worthless so you have to start a new game.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2014)

Still looks open, get your chance to win some great games before its too late.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Still looks open, get your chance to win some great games before its too late.



Yes, giveaway still open; sorry for my delay in posting.  I had hopes of drawing tonight, but time is not my own this day. Plus, I've been fighting a cold that has turned into killer headaches 




Tomorrow afternoon will be the closing time for this shindig for sure!  So til tomorrow afternoon


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Count me in for the Far Cry 4  only if possible please

I'd bring Timesplitters and my custom maps with me....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well jeez, I guess I will get in on this;

If I had to bring a game across the galaxies I would bring Unreal. When it first came out, it was........Well, unreal! I spent soooooooooo many hours playing the game and actually plan on building a decent Windows XP system just to play this sucker again. 

Crunching with 8 cores/16 threads
And of course ONLY for Team TPU!!!!!!!!!

In for FarCry 4 

And Osmos, Deadlight, and Dead Space 3


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> .....
> 
> In for FarCry 4
> 
> And Osmos, Deadlight, and Dead Space 3



You kids get off my Far Cry 4 lawn!!!  *grumpy old man voice*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2014)

Entries are now closed. 

I'll be back in a little while, probably about an hour, with the winners. 


Stay tuned


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 23, 2014)

It's probably too late anyway but if it's still possible. Count me in for FarCry4, FTL and King of Fighters XIII.
I'm crunching for Team TPU with 18 cores/36 threads.
Good luck to everyone and a huge thanks to those that made this possible.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> It's probably too late anyway but if it's still possible. Count me in for FarCry4, FTL and King of Fighters XIII.
> I'm crunching for Team TPU with 18 cores/36 threads.
> Good luck to everyone and a huge thanks to those that made this possible.



We got you 



Finalizing everything now and should be back shortly!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2014)

*Winners' Circle




Airline Tycoon 2
@FordGT90Concept
 

Batman Arkham Origins
@adulaamin
 

Borderlands 2
@ChaoticG8R 
 

Deadlight
@stinger608 
 

Dead Space 3
@theonedub 
 

Dustforce DX
@Pandacoder 
 

FTL
@[Ion]
 

Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition*​*@FordGT90Concept ​**

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing
@AlienIsGOD 


Insurgency
@ChaoticG8R 


The King of Fighters XIII
@T-Bob 


Legend of Grimrock
@15th Warlock 


Orcs Must Die 2
@ChaoticG8R 


Osmos
@stinger608 





Alien: Isolation
@Mindweaver 
  


Far Cry 4
@ChristTheGreat 
  *​




To all the winners, expect some PMs in the not so distant future with further redeeming info.  Please be patient as this part takes a while 

Thanks to all for entering and making this game giveaway a success!  An even bigger thanks to all those that contributed games for us!  Another shoutout to: @brandonwh64, @TRWOV, @FordGT90Concept, and @theonedub   



Keep on crunching hard TPU!  We are doing a great job in the Challenge, and we know that will continue right on through post-challenge   Great work, and thanks again!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome 
Congrats to all of the other winners!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2014)

Won DS3 then realized I didn't play DS2  -_-

PM'd Alien Iso Code to Mindweaver


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! 

Thanks again to all of the contributors and to @manofthem for setting up yet another awesome giveaway!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2014)

All winners have been PM'd.  In actuality, this new format does make it a little easier to get all these PMs out pretty quickly, so thanks W1zz for the forum format change 


And thanks @Norton for helping me out quite a bit, as usual.  He's superman incognito 



theonedub said:


> Won DS3 then realized I didn't play DS2  -_-
> 
> PM'd Alien Iso Code to Mindweaver



Well, you ought to play DS2 first as it does lead into the game a little bit.





Edit: running out now to feed the preggo wife   I'll be back soon to finish the job.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks to all who donated and congrats to everyone!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks for the game and congrats to everyone that won


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks to @brandonwh64, @TRWOV, @FordGT90Concept, and @theonedub, and of course, most especially to MoT for yet another great giveaway!!!  grats all


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats all !! And thanks wpw. I am sooo happy 

Like I said to manofthem, I will make some overtime, to make a donation for the next challenge


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great giveaway! 

@theonedub - Have you played DS 1? Still one of my all time favorites. I've got 2 and 3, but I've not played them yet.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, I played DS1 on PS3 and it's by far one of the best survival/horror games of it's generation. 

I looked through my DVD rack and found a copy of DS2 for PS3- only issue is I only have a PS4 now. 1st world problems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2014)

If you won a game from me please PM me with the game and a email so I can send the gift link


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

Just a little reminder: please post or PM me if you have any difficulty redeeming a game or getting in contact with the individual that donated it.  It may take a day or so, but if problems persist, let me know so I can try to help out one way or another.




Mindweaver said:


> Thanks for the great giveaway!
> 
> @theonedub - Have you played DS 1? Still one of my all time favorites. I've got 2 and 3, but I've not played them yet.





theonedub said:


> Yes, I played DS1 on PS3 and it's by far one of the best survival/horror games of it's generation.
> 
> I looked through my DVD rack and found a copy of DS2 for PS3- only issue is I only have a PS4 now. 1st world problems.



The original Dead Space is definitely one of my favorite games of all time.  I've played it so many times on PC and PS3. Recently, I beat it on PC using only the plasma cutter, also beat it on hardest mode.  Great game, still fun to replay   DS2 was decent, more of an action TPS really.  DS3 is better than I thought it was going to be, but I've only played through some co-op; I've never played it solo.  The coop was implemented well too, better than I anticipated

I do have a couple the original Dead Space keys for Origin if anybody wants one


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you so much guys!!! Congrats to all winners!!

TPU rocks! 

Just a few more days before I can try my prize


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2014)

Two of my give away games had no winner:

PixelJunk Eden
Terraria


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Two of my give away games had no winner:
> 
> PixelJunk Eden
> Terraria



Ok just messaged MOT and he said they were no people in for those games so they are available to the first two people to PM me that wants them. ONE PER PERSON


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

Now that TPU seems to be working again, let's pick this back up 


I hope everything is going well with game redemption. Again, if any difficulties arise, please let me know asap.



Challenge is almost over! Hang in there, crunch away, be strong!  Gaming is just a little bit off the horizon but til then..

@[Ion] 


Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Challenge is almost over! Hang in there, crunch away, be strong!  Gaming is just a little bit off the horizon but til then..
> 
> @[Ion]
> 
> ...




EDIT: Yes, I do get the reference.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> EDIT: Yes, I do get the reference.



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2014)

Whomever wants the remaining games I donated please PM me. 

I only ask for two requirements:

1. You are part of the crunching team
2. You didn't win a game on the giveaway


Remaining games:

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome
2 x Awesomenauts
Deadlight
Dear Esther
2 x Insurgency
Orcs Must Die 2 Complete
Serious Sam 3 BFE
Zenbound 2


First come, first served basis.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's what I'm talking about!


Why did he finally watch the movie?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Why did he finally watch the movie?



I reckon so   Kai also watched King Kong vs Godzilla, just for me 

We are all making progress; baby steps, baby steps. ...





Also thanks @TRWOV for posting those games for everyone. I appreciate it when the donors post instead of me


----------

